# Halloween Scavenger Hunt Ideas



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I am planning a large Halloween Scavenger Hunt and I am looking for ideas and advice.

I would like the teams to hunt for variety of Halloween things, as well as, solve clues and have to take pictures and record spooky sounds. 

If anyone out there has already had a Halloween Hunt - I would love to hear how it went.

Thanks.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Recent posts on same subject http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69463-scavenger-hunts.html


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

peeweepinson said:


> Recent posts on same subject http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69463-scavenger-hunts.html


*Thanks for the link *-- when I did a search -- for some reason I didn't find anything recent.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Bscary bsure and post what you decide to do with the scavenger hunt. I am still knocking around this idea for the teens at my party and curious what others do with it. Good luck!


----------



## Redplanetjeep (Sep 2, 2008)

wow what a great idea for halloween


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I have had a hunt for the last 5 years. I have it start an hour and half before the party. Whoever wants to participate comes to the house early and I divide them up into teams. (I put on the invitation the hunt info) 

I usually have about 30 to 40 things on a list already printed up. Anything from a rock to a matchbook from Applebees. I will put trivia and riddles on the list too. I put the points for each item on the list so they can decide which items they want to find and in what order. for example a rock would be worth only one point but a burger king crown would be worth 10.

I usually put one big 50 point item on each year (something very hard to find or get) last year was a pink transformer because transformers were really big last year, someone actually bought a transformer toy and pink nail polish and painted it. 

The rules are that they have to be back in an hour and a half, everyone has to get out of the car and get the item not just one person, they cant go to their own houses but can go anywhere else. 

I give them a plastic trick or treat bag to collect all their stuff and have them check off the stuff on the list as they go.

When they get back they give me the bags and I tally up all the points and the winning team gets a prize--which is usually a scary movie, a movie size box of candy, and a bag of microwave popcorn which I put in little halloween bags.

People really get into it. The first year I did it, I asked if I should have one for the next party and everyone said 100% yes, so from then on its been a part of the party.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

1LuvHalloween -- That sounds like fun!


----------



## Adoms (Apr 14, 2011)

The motorcycle group I belong to wants to do a fall Halloween scavenger hunt using digital cameras and I need ideas.
Treasure Hunt Game


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

this is an awesome isea. May have to try this.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Never been on a scavenger hunt.

For the photo scavenger hunt, here's a link: http://www.hauntedbay.com/entertaining/party/photohunt.shtml

For BScary, I think recording spooky sounds might be a little hard unless they get a CD from somewhere (or make up their own), but sounds like fun. I know you want to know how the hunts went in real life, not just get some links, but I'm giving you a couple anyhow 
Don't disparage the kids-focused ones if you're having an adult party; some stuff works:
http://www.scavengerhuntsforkids.com/HALLOWEEN.html
http://www.halloween-website.com/scavenger_list.htm
http://www.uncommoncourtesy.net/ind...ween-scavenger-hunt-bingo-for-adults-36-cards


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Last year i did a photo scavenger hunt, everyone had a blast! I too have started thinking of new items to photograph for this years hunt!=)
But Last year i had..,

Take a pic With a scary animotronic (The halloween store had a bunch)
Take a pic pretending to kill somone
licking a tree
With a spider on ur face (real or fake)


There are some ideas to get u started....and if u want u can go to my sight, there are some pics of are photo hunt from last year!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I would have them go into a cemetery and take a pic of the oldest headstone they can find and one of a yard with some great decorations in it.

Sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Stephy - would you mind sharing your list of "items" for the photo scavenger hunt? I am having a very difficult time coming up with a nice sized list and only have a handful of items so far. Any help would be extremely appreciated! =)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I just love how this Forum brings the dead threads back to life! LOL What a great idea to enhance a party AND collect prop building materials for the following year! Scavengers MUST turn in their finds , right? LOL 

I think I would put notice of a scavenger hunt into the invitation for your haunt party and call it a Scavenger Haunt! Great ideas from 2008. Now I have to go waaay back in to all the old threads to find more!*


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

1LuvHalloween said:


> I have had a hunt for the last 5 years. I have it start an hour and half before the party. Whoever wants to participate comes to the house early and I divide them up into teams. (I put on the invitation the hunt info)
> 
> I usually have about 30 to 40 things on a list already printed up. Anything from a rock to a matchbook from Applebees. I will put trivia and riddles on the list too. I put the points for each item on the list so they can decide which items they want to find and in what order. for example a rock would be worth only one point but a burger king crown would be worth 10.
> 
> ...


I'm loving the idea! Since you mentioned they have to get out of the car, how far out do plant things? Do you have one item for each team to get at the location?

Thanks!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

AndiKay said:


> Stephy - would you mind sharing your list of "items" for the photo scavenger hunt? I am having a very difficult time coming up with a nice sized list and only have a handful of items so far. Any help would be extremely appreciated! =)


Sorry it has taken me so long to come back, need to start checking back more...

but i had

1. take a pic with a scary animatronic
2. take a pic licking a tree
3. with a spider on ur face
4. with a headstone (real or fake extra points for a real one)
5. WALKING up to a fast food drive thru
6. with garden knomes
7. in a shopping cart
8. on the meijers kids riding horse
9. with a police officer
10. with a walmart employee
11. with a scarecrow
12. on a strangers car
13. with a scary movie poster

I had a few more but i dont have the list with me...but i hope this helps u!=)


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I am assuming this is for grownups? I have done quite a few, though never for Halloween, grownup scavenger hunts. I did a film noir theme, and *gasp* "Twilight Theme." The key for adults it to not over complicate it. Just a simple list and some cameras is the best way to go. I tried to add a story line to one of mine once and it just didn't work out at all, it was confusing and took most of the fun out of it. I have had a lot of success however with OVER themeing. By far the best one I ever did though was my Pirate themed one I did a few years ago, It was written entirely in pirate speech and all my lists were printed on parchment and stuffed into a bottle. If someone were to do a pirate Halloween theme I bet this would do nicely. After I created it I posted the whole thing here: http://www.diva-girl-parties-and-stuff.com/pirate-scavenger-hunt.html


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I am doing a carnival theme this year for some kids at our lake property. I would love to incorporate a scavenger hunt but i dont have a clue what i would have them look for. I thought about doing it in a fake grave yard and setting up stones and my fogger. but how do you incorporate that with carnival? What would they look for? Any help would be appreciated. thanks. Sorry i couldnt contribute.


----------

